# TwistedMesse 2



## Daniel Alves (26/2/16)

This is a beast of an RDA, some really big builds on this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Larry (26/2/16)

YES PLEASE!


----------



## shabbar (26/2/16)

nooit, nice to look at. i for one wont pay 800+ for a dripper


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

2 post or 4 post, can't really tell


----------

